
What diagnostics software do you use for Windows (7 and up)? - vram22
Looking for recommendations of hardware diagnostics utilities, that check things like processor, memory, disks (HDD&#x2F;SSD&#x2F;CD&#x2F;DVD) and other peripherals. Used to use such utilities a lot earlier, both for work (partly when a system engineer, but mostly on Unix) and for learning&#x2F;fun, and had written a rudimentary one or two, but haven&#x27;t been using them lately, so not aware of current ones. Could include ones built-in to the OS or third-party, and free or paid.<p>Thanks in advance for answers.
======
r721
AIDA64 [https://www.aida64.com/](https://www.aida64.com/)

MemTest86 [http://www.memtest86.com/](http://www.memtest86.com/)

HDDScan [http://hddscan.com/](http://hddscan.com/)

GPU-Z [https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/](https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/)

~~~
vram22
Thanks, will check them.

------
PaulHoule
There is this

[http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.htm...](http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.html)

